# Army Painting Challenge - Entries June 2013



## humakt

Here the June entries for this years challenge. Some very nice looking units so far.

Asmodus 









Barnster 









Dragblud da scrunka 









emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









Imm0rtal Reaper









infernalcaretaker 









iraqiel 









KarnalBloodFist 









Khorne's Fist 









KjellThorngaard 









LegionThree 









Mossy Toes 









Nordicus 









Oldman78 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok 









Tawa 









Zero Effect


----------



## Tawa

Gutted that I fluffed the challenge (again).

I will do it! One day! :alcoholic:


----------



## Jacobite

Same deal as last month for me mate. The hosting site ate the image. Here is proof and the the pic in question:




























Sorry mate, this should be the last month it happens.


----------

